# Anyone in Denver hitching south?



## spectacular (Sep 6, 2015)

And want to team up? Wanting to hitch but not alone. 29 female, easygoing and open minded.


----------



## Collier902 (Sep 7, 2015)

not hitching south, but if you need a place to crash i'm in Colorado Springs (about 70 miles south of denver on the 25). i have many couches and much floor space. safe and comfortable!


----------



## spectacular (Sep 7, 2015)

If I'm there I'll be in touch


----------



## Elray13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Are you 


bizzolizzo said:


> And want to team up? Wanting to hitch but not alone. 29 female, easygoing and open minded.[/QUO
> 
> I'm planning on hitching south out of denver next week sometime, not sure when I'm headed out exactly yet, but I'm also a female and would be down to start out together, let's chat?


----------



## spectacular (Sep 11, 2015)

Elray13 said:


> Are you



I am now in Santa fe new Mexico. Took me about 4 days to get here with some lucky rides. Best advice is to stay cool and not sacrifice any of your center or inner peace trying to get a ride as doing so attracts scumbags. Also looking into their eyes and seeing any hint of psychopathic game playing ego stroking bullshit- don't get in.


----------



## Elray13 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I'm trying to make it to San Diego, do you have any experience hitching that at all? I'm scared of getting stuck in the desert.


----------



## spectacular (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm also trying to make it there on the 40 starting today if possible. Ive driven it and been driven after paying money but have never hitched it. As far as hitching in the desert goes I went out to slab city a few yrs ago and hitched with a partner (lady) and that was about 100 or so miles of nothing but desert. As long as its a busy highway it should be alright. I'm sticking to 40... I heard the 10 sucks for hitching which I've found to be true at least as far as inland California is concerned.


----------



## creature (Sep 12, 2015)

yah.. 10 is rough.. you can get long rides, but.. if you don't, you're possibly a bit screwed..
40 is a bit more temperate & has more opportunity for rides & meetups..


----------

